# First new babies of the year!



## Superdave (Apr 3, 2015)

My sweet Rosey gave birth to twins this afternoon. Mom and babies well. I put them in the baby den for the next 4 to 6 weeks. Nigerian dwarfs. Gotta love having newbies around!


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

Congratulations, they're adorable


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cuties!


----------



## Superdave (Apr 3, 2015)

Thank you


----------



## Failingfarmer (Nov 24, 2015)

Oh how cute! Congrats!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Hurray!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Really precious! We just got started with twins on Friday. So fun to have babies bouncing around.


----------



## Superdave (Apr 3, 2015)

Thank you all again.


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Very cute. Can't wait to see their colors when they are dried off.


----------



## Superdave (Apr 3, 2015)

There will be more pics to later.


----------

